# White spot on tongue....



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

At the time Aspen was losing his 1st canine, a white spot showed on is tongue. I figured it was a canker sore from biting and playing when her lost the tooth. 2.5 weeks later it was still there. I finally took him to the vet and she told me it was a papilloma, aka wart (ewwww). I guess they appear in younger dogs when the immune system is not fully developed. He only has 1 and I read dogs can have multiple and one of the ways to get rid of it is to crush it. Otherwise it can take months to go away. Umm....how do you crush it without the dog biting your fingers???? I think I am going to let it go since it doesnt seem to bother him and it is not contagious to humans or other animals.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Never had that issue with any of my dogs. I would work with the vet on that and do your research. I always try to learn as much as I can about any issues that come up with my pets.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't that an STD caused wart? I'm assuming it was contracted from the mom, but thats kinda weird.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

One of our dogs, Shelbye, has a big, nasty wart on the top of her head. I don't know what kind of wart it is, but it's not contagious, and the only way it can be removed is surgically. Given her age (14), and the fact that it doesn't bother her, it can stay. It's just gross because the other dogs lick it.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

My Emma dog had mouth warts when she was almost two years old. She may have contracted them from daycare. My vet said they're contagious (between dogs, not humans), but I never saw any in Gunnar's mouth. (Emma's were all over inside her mouth.) They eventually disappeared on their own & never returned. I wouldn't recommend crushing them. I'm no vet, but to me it seems like that would only make them spread, besides being incredibly painful for your dog.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I have decided to let it be since there is only 1 and that it doesnt seem to be bothering him in any way. The vet brought me a book and we were reading through it together. One of the option was to crush it to induce the healing process. I figure I am just going to wait it out.


----------

